# Boondocks dvd cover?



## Drak0rex (Jan 19, 2016)

Does anyone have The Boondocks season 4 and can scan or take a pic of the cover for me? I'm trying to make a cover for Wiiflow, but the internet isn't giving me much to work with.


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Jan 19, 2016)

This? If it's for WiiFlow you shouldn't need any higher quality than this.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey, I liked this series.


----------



## Drak0rex (Jan 19, 2016)

SpongeFreak52 said:


> This? If it's for WiiFlow you shouldn't need any higher quality than this.


Right, but i need the *full *cover


----------

